
Creating your own language. For example, Toki Pona has just 120 words. - ivankirigin
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2007/09/the-origin-of-l.html
======
byrneseyeview
Some people make do with eight:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck>

But it can't be too hard to create a second language that maps onto a more
common language. What would be hard is to design a 120-word language that you
could teach someone, such that they could learn English a few years later and
still get a decent score on their SAT. But that would be cruel.

